# recomended source?



## louie (Feb 22, 2016)

I just entered Canada last year as an immigrant. I noticed that people in here are very discreet about steroids. I am planning to join Bodybuilding competitions in the future but the problem is steroids are hard to obtain in Canada. I was competing in our country and was a source of various brands such as Kefei, Myogen, Thaiger and Global anabolics. I got in touch with Eurochem Labs and Roid source but they stated that they wont be able to ship to Canada due to strict customs. I got an answer from Proroid, they stated that they deliver within canada as their supplies are made here. Though payments would be in U.S dollar and would be sent to the United States. Has anyone tried ordering from Proroid? or do you have any recommended sources?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 22, 2016)

Why don't you start with an intro in the new members section before you come in asking about sources and just FYI were not a source board . I've used eurochem and had no issues and you basically screwed unless you find a domestic 

Welcome to the UG


----------



## Yaya (Feb 22, 2016)

Red is right. . Do an intro and then stick around for non source advice

I'm sure in time u will find what ur looking for somewhere


----------



## Spongy (Feb 22, 2016)

Tillacle labs has just opened up a caliphate in Canada.  Contact the doctor.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 22, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Tillacle labs has just opened up a caliphate in Canada.  Contact the doctor.



Oh shit that's right!! He has a lab in Montreal I read somewhere on the net!!! Mao raws also


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2016)

I think tillacle has a ugl in saskatoon


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 22, 2016)

oh how I missed these types of posts in the recent past....seems to have been a couple days since one started.

Getting gear in ANY country is not that hard.  Asking random people over the internet is not the best way to go about it, however.  And this is no source board, so chalk up another failure in your search for gear.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 22, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> oh how I missed these types of posts in the recent past....seems to have been a couple days since one started.
> 
> Getting gear in ANY country is not that hard.  Asking random people over the internet is not the best way to go about it, however.  And this is no source board, so chalk up another failure in your search for gear.



Or just find Dr. Tillacle.


----------



## mickems (Feb 22, 2016)

I have ordered from Proroids before. top notch stuff is this. they have great deals on suppositories and topical creams that really work. I got pics to prove it.


----------



## Onk (Feb 22, 2016)

Canada isn't so hard to get gear...shit, you have heaps of labs over there in Canada and the US. In Aus, our customs are a bit tighter and we're across the world from...everything else!


----------



## nightster (Feb 22, 2016)

This isn't a source board eh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2016)

There are a handful of good Labs in Canada. You will need to work to find them. As you said we are all pretty discreet not just in Canada but other countries as well.  This is for good reason.  The legal penalties are outrageous.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 22, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Or just find Dr. Tillacle.


 It's the trip to Mexico that is hard on a lot of folks.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 22, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Or just find Dr. Tillacle.



I heard he shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> I heard he shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die...



rumor has it that guy questioned the purity of tillacle LNE..You know how the Dr gets when u question his product..many kittens died that night


----------



## louie (Feb 22, 2016)

sorry guys. thanks for the info and advice.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 22, 2016)

mickems said:


> I have ordered from Proroids before. top notch stuff is this. they have great deals on suppositories and topical creams that really work. I got pics to prove it.



Suppositories?!?! I'm in


----------



## TwinPeaks (Feb 27, 2016)

I've ordering from Naps, always genuine products, great variety of  labs to go with (Balkan, vermodje, medlabs etc)


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 27, 2016)

TwinPeaks said:


> I've ordering from Naps, always genuine products, great variety of  labs to go with (Balkan, vermodje, medlabs etc)


Lying is bad mmkay


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 29, 2016)

lmfao.  I love these "i need a source" threads more and more.  I'm going to make up UGL names and say their shit is "legit," then any order I get I simply send them legit shit---just cleaned up like 3 months worth from my dog now that winter is over.


----------

